# Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 schrauben nachkaufen? (Push Pull)



## MrChameleon (16. September 2018)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne meine Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 in einer Push Pull Konfig laufen lassen. Dazu brauch ich mehr schrauben. Mir fehlen 12 der längeren schrauben mit dem man die lüfter an den radiator schraubt. Weiß jemand ob man die irgenwo nachkaufen kann? Hab leider keine genauen maße der schrauben gefunden.


----------



## L4D2K (17. September 2018)

Müssten m3 x 30 Schrauben sein, gibts am günstigsten im nächsten Baumarkt.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2018)

Richtig sind M3x30 mit Linsenkopf. Leider haben viele Schrauben etwas schmale Köpfe, da hilft dann ne Unterlegscheibe


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. September 2018)

Frag mal nett bei Be quiet (am besten mit Kaufbeleg im Anhang), vielleicht schicken sie dir nen Brief mit Schrauben. Ansonsten halt zum Baumarkt und selbst kaufen.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2018)

bei aquatuning gibts die auch (von denen kommt die silent loop ja auch). Allerdings 4 schrauben für 3€, finde ich etwas happig


----------



## MrChameleon (17. September 2018)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Frag mal nett bei Be quiet (am besten mit Kaufbeleg im Anhang), vielleicht schicken sie dir nen Brief mit Schrauben. Ansonsten halt zum Baumarkt und selbst kaufen.



JO werde ich mal machen. Wenn nicht kauf ich die im Baumarkt. Danke Leute !


----------

